# EAA .357 Magnum



## Wolfstein (Jun 2, 2015)

I bought this EAA Windicator .357 magnum last week at my local pawn shop. I think I got a good deal at $200 OTD. I like it but haven't shot it yet. Built like a tank and heavy. Not a good concealed carry gun.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice....... You can always use it as a paper weight..........


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

The Windicator has a decent rep. .357 snubbies have other problems I hear. They exhibit a strong wish to spin like a top, but your hand gets in the way. See the Ruger SP101 thread.


----------



## spooler41 (Dec 5, 2013)

I've had my Windicator .38spl. for about 6 months now. It's pretty much become my EDC along with my
RIA 1911 Commander, in .45APC. I carry the EAA .38 on my hip @4:00 and the RIA .45 in a horazontal 
shouider holster. Both hide very well with a Carhart Vest or lite jacket. I especially like the EAA .38 as
an EDC weapon as it's a shorty, 2" barrel. 

....................................... Jack


----------

